# Computer Fan



## DWC (2/5/08)

For those that run a fan in their freezer do run it continiously, or just when
the temp controller turns on?
I've got a 12v downlight transformer that will run the fan. 
Cheers

Dave


----------



## razz (2/5/08)

DWC said:


> For those that run a fan in their freezer do run it continiously, or just when
> the temp controller turns on?
> I've got a 12v downlight transformer that will run the fan.
> Cheers
> ...


Mine runs all the time, it has a manual switch for when the lid is opened. (me)


----------



## Batz (2/5/08)

Continiously here,lid open or not

Batz


----------



## kirem (2/5/08)

Mine is a 240VAC job. It is wired into my fridgemate and turns on when the fridge turns on/off.


----------



## alexbrand (2/5/08)

razz said:


> Mine runs all the time, it has a manual switch for when the lid is opened. (me)



The same here. Okay, I have a switch, but never used it. The fan runs all the time. Works well and consumes low energie.

Alex


----------



## KGB (3/5/08)

I have fans and a power supply, when I get around to setting up my chesty with a collar etc I plan to wire in a micro switch so that it cuts out when the lid opens to prevent my cold air being blown out. Not that I plan on opening it that often anyway really so I might just leave it premanently on now that I think about it... 
Otherwise it will be on continuously.


----------



## bindi (3/5/08)

alexbrand said:


> The same here. Okay, I have a switch, but never used it. The fan runs all the time. Works well and consumes low energie.
> 
> Alex


 Me 3, that's ditto.  low energy


----------



## DWC (3/5/08)

Thanks for the replies.
I'll hook it up tomorrow, looks like I'll let it run full time.
Might even take some photos while I'm at it.
Cheers

Dave


----------

